# SHOT 2015



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2014)

Too early to start planning?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Too early to start planning?


Yes!

Sigh... guess I'd better go on record early declaring I'll try to get the Troll there, so I can look forward to a vacation... um I mean so the *Troll *can start planning...

LL


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Too early to start planning?



Never!

I learned my lesson last time by missing out on awesome knife deals. I'm staying past the end of the show this time.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2014)

I have my room and will schedule a flight in September.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm still weighing my options.  I like where I stayed, but might choose something closer to the host hotel.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2014)

I couldn't get a room where I was last year so me and the boss lowered our standards and will be staying on W Tropicana Ave.


----------



## Dame (Jul 29, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I couldn't get a room where I was last year so me and the boss lowered our standards and will be staying on W Tropicana Ave.


On the WEST side? Ugh.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I can find a place to stay for the cost of wine, and cooking a couple of meals....


----------



## Dame (Jul 30, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I think I can find a place to stay for the cost of wine, and cooking a couple of meals....


Not even the cost of wine.


ETA: But you may have to drive the Hamster-mobile


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2014)

The Hamster-mobile rocks!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

Dame said:


> On the WEST side? Ugh.


Changed locations.
Harmon Ave now.


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> The Hamster-mobile rocks!


Well, HH6 started the tradition of loaning it to certain SS members for the week (@RB) so I'm just keeping to his wishes.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 31, 2014)

Do I want to know what the Hamster-mobile is?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 31, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I think I can find a place to stay for the cost of wine, and cooking a couple of meals....



Na na na na woah there nelly, I wanna frigging go myself. LOL


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 31, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Do I want to know what the Hamster-mobile is?


You've never seen the commercials?

LL


----------



## medicchick (Jul 31, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> You've never seen the commercials?
> 
> LL


No, we haven't had any sort of cable or anything since 2010.  Before that we had a DVR so I never watched commercials.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 31, 2014)

medicchick said:


> No, we haven't had any sort of cable or anything since 2010.  Before that we had a DVR so I never watched commercials.


YouTube it.

LL


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 31, 2014)

medicchick said:


> No, we haven't had any sort of cable or anything since 2010.  Before that we had a DVR so I never watched commercials.



That particular ad from Kia Motors was also shown on the non-cable broadcast networks (CBS, NBC, etc).  You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, but we don't even have something that can receive TV broadcasts prior to Digital, other than straight audio on a few of the ham radios.  We really generally just despised commercials in general, they never actually have remotely been a factor for any purchase either.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2014)

Supposed to be coming but like anything work related I'll wait till I see the plane tickets.


----------



## Dame (Aug 1, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Na na na na woah there nelly, I wanna frigging go myself. LOL


One coin pays the hotel bill.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 3, 2014)

Doubt I'll get the chance this year, but 2016...doable.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 16, 2014)

So far we are a no for this year.  A trip to somewhere tropical is taking priority this year....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2014)

Cabbage Head said:


> So far we are a no for this year.  A trip to somewhere tropical is taking priority this year....


Bummer.


----------



## Dame (Aug 17, 2014)

Cabbage Head said:


> So far we are a no for this year.  A trip to somewhere tropical is taking priority this year....


 but I understand the tropical thing.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't be a hater!!!!!  

There is always next year!  Plus Wifey and I are thinking of Vegas when its warmer........ Pool time!!!!!!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2014)

Cabbage Head said:


> So far we are a no for this year.  A trip to somewhere tropical is taking priority this year....



Vegas is tropical, well, at certain hotels it is...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2014)

So confused......SOWT please grab me something cool...uknow i am good for return gifts!

:-"


----------



## Dame (Aug 20, 2014)

Freebees available before the show!

This contest was just sent to media so I'm officially disseminating.

*SilencerCo, Noveske and Aimpoint Give Away Dream Rifle*​WEST VALLEY CITY, UTAH - August 20, 2014

Following up the wildly successful first installment of its new Find Your Range video series, leading firearm suppressor manufacturer SilencerCo announced today it will be giving away a fully-loaded Noveske rifle.

The prize, a complete 8” GEN III chambered in 300 BLK, also touts SilencerCo’s revolutionary Saker 762 suppressor and an Aimpoint T-1 2MOA red dot sight. 

The giveaway comes on the coattails of the heart-racing SilencerCo + Noveske collaboration video, captured near Noveske’s headquarters in Grants Pass, Oregon.

To enter the giveaway, visit SilencerCo’s Facebook page or SilencerCo.com/noveske-giveaway.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 20, 2014)

I know what contest I'll be entering here in just a few moments.


----------



## Dame (Sep 16, 2014)

*Attendee Registration Now Open for 2015 SHOT Show*
http://www.shotshowblog.com/attendee-registration-now-open-2015-shot-show/


----------



## Dame (Sep 24, 2014)

OK, so who will be in town and when? @LimaOscarSierraTango was thinking of a pre-show get together on Monday night but I'm not sure if anyone is attending the Jay Leno dinner thingy.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 24, 2014)

Dame said:


> OK, so who will be in town and when? @LimaOscarSierraTango was thinking of a pre-show get together on Monday night but I'm not sure if anyone is attending the Jay Leno dinner thingy.


Thought Leno was Tuesday?
I'll put my papers in tomorrow and see if I am good enough.
I am scheduled for Sat-Sat (may try to come in on Friday, we'll see).


----------



## policemedic (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll be there Monday through Sat.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2014)

No can do, work scheduling will not permit.


----------



## Dame (Sep 25, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Thought Leno was Tuesday?
> I'll put my papers in tomorrow and see if I am good enough.
> I am scheduled for Sat-Sat (may try to come in on Friday, we'll see).


You're right, my bad. So what time are you getting in on Monday @policemedic ?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't made my flight arrangements yet.  I'll likely stay at the same place as last year.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 25, 2014)

Submitted my stuff.
Don't know what documents they are going to ask for.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 7, 2014)

Your killing me, Smalls.......   First one missed in years....


----------



## pardus (Oct 7, 2014)

Gaah, maybe next year.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 12, 2014)

I am good to go.
Hotel, car, airline ticket, kitchen pass, creds in the mail.
HH6 and I are playing tourist Sat-Mon (I hope).  Fly her home Mon afternoon, and then "it's showtime!".


----------



## policemedic (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 13, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I am good to go.
> Hotel, car, airline ticket, kitchen pass, creds in the mail.
> HH6 and I are playing tourist Sat-Mon (I hope).  Fly her home Mon afternoon, and then "it's showtime!".



I hate you.
A lot.
A real Lot.
A bunch and a half.
A metric shit ton is how much I hate you right now.:youllpay::blkeye:

Have fun, send swag my direction.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 13, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I hate you.
> A lot.
> A real Lot.
> A bunch and a half.
> ...


You can be #3 on the list (behind @racing_kitty  and my son (in that order), let me know what you want).


----------



## x SF med (Nov 13, 2014)

SOWT said:


> You can be #3 on the list (behind @racing_kitty  and my son (in that order), let me know what you want).



one of everything, thanks...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 13, 2014)

I might be coming this year.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 13, 2014)

The mayor of Las Vegas told me I couldn't go back...have fun....:wall:


----------



## x SF med (Nov 14, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> I might be coming this year.



Now I have to hate you too, Sir....  thanks.... thanks a lot, Bravo foxtrot.   You too must send me one of each piece of swag available from the show.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm making my list of vendors to visit and checking it twice.  I'm sure between the classes and SHOT-induced ADHD I won't make it to all of them, but it's sure going to be fun to try.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> I might be coming this year.


Book signing?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2014)

policemedic said:


> I'm making my list of vendors to visit and checking it twice.  I'm sure between the classes and SHOT-induced ADHD I won't make it to all of them, but it's sure going to be fun to try.


You can always add the AVN Convention to help ease sore/stiff muscles....


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2014)

Damn good idea.  Work the kinks out, so to speak.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2014)

I will just be getting back- again- and getting ready for a PCS. Might get some lunch free time! Everyone coming in town let me know I would love to link up.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I think I can find a place to stay for the cost of wine, and cooking a couple of meals....


You can stay at our place, not a joke. Say the word and you're in.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> I will just be getting back- again- and getting ready for a PCS. Might get some lunch free time! Everyone coming in town let me know I would love to link up.


I hit town saturday.  Will zip to Nellis for food/beer then back to Vegas.  Saturday lunch? dinner?


----------



## Dame (Nov 14, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> You can stay at our place, not a joke. Say the word and you're in.


Hey hey hey. If he comes to town that's MY wine and cook you're stealing.
Troll, I still have that bottle of TGL18. Don't make me drink it without you.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 14, 2014)

amlove21 said:


> I will just be getting back- again- and getting ready for a PCS. Might get some lunch free time! Everyone coming in town let me know I would love to link up.


 
I'll be there the 18th through the 24th.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 14, 2014)

No can do this year... work and lack of funds demand that I not attend....  motherfucking life getting in the way of SHOT, how dare it!!!:wall:

One of each piece of SWAG from all Shadowspear attendees at SHOT....  appease the Troll!!!


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 14, 2014)

So I have to be a distributor or business employee to attend?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 14, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> So I have to be a distributor or business employee to attend?



or have a friend in the biz make you an 'employee'


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I hit town saturday.  Will zip to Nellis for food/beer then back to Vegas.  Saturday lunch? dinner?


Let me know! I should be local for a bit.


----------



## Dame (Nov 14, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> I might be coming this year.


Might I suggest getting a hold of the folks at 5.11? They do an author event for the press every year. If you can check with them you may get in on the press conference or booth time (they were talking about moving the press event to the show floor). They do a great job of publicizing for their authors. If you're interested I can PM you the name of the guy at 5.11 to contact.


----------



## Dame (Nov 14, 2014)

For those who may want to try their luck at winning a trip to SHOT 2015 (it is Vegas), Sig Sauer is running a contest.



> *Enter to Win a $10,000 Prize Package!
> •    P320™ Pistol
> •    Trip to SHOT Show 2015 in Las Vegas
> •    Ultimate SIG SAUER Collection of Firearms and Accessories*


http://www.sigsauer.com/promotions/p320-take-a-shot-contest.aspx


----------



## Dame (Dec 2, 2014)

If anyone would like to attend this event, please let me know as soon as possible so I can send one RSVP form.




You Are Cordially Invited to a Meet & Greet Reception
Welcoming Milwaukee County Sheriff David A. Clarke Jr.

*Monday, January 19, 2015, 5:00 - 6:00 p.m.*
*V Bar, Venetian Resort Hotel Casino, Las Vegas
*
General Reception ∼ $250
Photo & General Reception ∼ $1,000
_
Donor recognition ceremony will follow the keynote address





I got tired of seeing the Second Amendment becoming the bastard child of the Bill of Rights.
And but for the Second Amendment, the other ones are not possible._

- Sheriff David A. Clarke Jr.​
Milwaukee County Sheriff David Clarke has a long, distinguished career in law enforcement, and is an outspoken advocate for the firearms industry and the Second Amendment. His background and current position in law enforcement give him a unique perspective of the gun control debate in the United States. Sheriff Clarke understands the importance of law-abiding citizens' ability to defend themselves from criminals who seek to do them harm. He views the relationship between law enforcement and responsibly armed citizens as a partnership in the fight against crime and in making our communities safer.

Sheriff Clarke has stood up to anti-gun politicians and members of the main stream media with his common sense views on a citizen's defensive use of firearms, and has criticized gun control groups for supporting measures that will have no impact on reducing crime.

Due to his strong stance on protecting industry and the Second Amendment, Sheriff Clarke has been a political target of former New York City Mayor Michael Bloomberg. When asked about the influence a deep-pocketed, out-of-town former mayor may have on the Milwaukee County Sheriff's election that occurred this past August, Sheriff Clarke stated that the voters would not be bought and his record would carry him to victory. He was correct and won comfortably.

_Don't miss this exclusive event!_​


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 8, 2014)

I won't be going this year.  You guys enjoy yourselves.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I won't be going this year.  You guys enjoy yourselves.


Sorry to hear that.
We will.
Do you need anymore 'Dillo dust?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 8, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I won't be going this year.  You guys enjoy yourselves.



Well, that sucks.  Start planning for 2016 now :wall:


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 11, 2014)

Is SHOT show worth trying to go?

If it is. Who's willing to hire me. Free of charge lol


----------



## Dame (Dec 12, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Is shot show worth trying to go?
> 
> If it is. Who's willing to hire me. Free of charge lol



I think I've hit my quota.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Is shot show worth trying to go?
> 
> ...



Ban him, yesterday, or faster than that.....  for even hinting that SHOT would not be worthwhile....  and not capitalizing it properly  SHOT, not shot....  the second one is what will happen to you if you do not make penance for your faux pas.


He must be taken to Hoffbrau, and punished.:-"


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I have corrected my unforgivable spelling error. Now all that is left to do is beg for mercy.

I've read into the SHOT show but is it worth while for someone who isn't a commercial retailer? I would just want to go to browse the cool new things that will be coming to market, make connections and meet new people.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Well I have corrected my unforgivable spelling error. Now all that is left to do is beg for mercy.
> 
> I've read into the SHOT show but *is it worth while for someone who isn't a commercial retailer? I would just want to go to browse the cool new things that will be coming to market, make connections and meet new people.*



That's why Marines need chaperones in public....  you answered the question with the reason SHOT is around....  STRIKE TWO....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 12, 2014)

I've never been, I couldn't be sure. They go to such means to make it not open to the public and stress you have to be an employee.

@x SF med I will take you up on the offer to be my chaperone at "SHOT" Show 2015.
Lol


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> I've never been, I couldn't be sure. They go to such means to make it not open to the public and stress you have to be an employee.
> 
> @x SF med I will take you up on the offer to be my chaperone at "SHOT" Show 2015.
> Lol



So.... you just stay quiet....  I've been to a number of SHOT Shows... as 'an employee' of a couple of companies.   SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 12, 2014)

Soooo.. Who's hiring? I don't require health benefits, 401k or even pay.


----------



## Dame (Dec 12, 2014)

G_d damn it Marine. I need more notice than this! 
@x SF med you got any ideas for the child? He definitely needs the Hoffbrauhaus punishment. Blonde I should think.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 12, 2014)

@Dame, I know I'm sorry. I just got my work situation figured out. 

"Hoffbrauhaus" that doesn't sound good. Should I be scared?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> @Dame, I know I'm sorry. I just got my work situation figured out.
> 
> "Hoffbrauhaus" that doesn't sound good. Should I be scared?



Ask @racing_kitty ....  we had to have her punished a couple of years ago....

He's active military....  he should not have a problem getting in if he can 'show' he can purchase or evaluate items for his unit.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 12, 2014)

Have him sit outside with a sign.  I am sure someone will take pity and let him in. 

Did someone say Hoffbrauhaus???


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 12, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Did someone say Hoffbrauhaus???



x2!!!

I'm well overdue for another trip, which is why I'm so sad about missing out


----------



## Dame (Dec 12, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> @Dame, I know I'm sorry. I just got my work situation figured out.
> 
> "Hoffbrauhaus" that doesn't sound good. Should I be scared?


PM Inbound. And yes. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 12, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> x2!!!
> 
> I'm well overdue for another trip, which is why I'm so sad about missing out



So......... you are in need of more Hoffbrauhaus 'punishment'?   Bad kitteh.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 13, 2014)

I may be able to make it this year.  We are trying to send a couple guys from 1st Force/1st Recce batt


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2014)

Teufel said:


> I may be able to make it this year.  We are trying to send a couple guys from 1st Force/1st Recce batt



Now I have more reasons to hate you.....  almost as egregious as having me import Yeungling and then getting stood up...    ...Sir.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Now I have more reasons to hate you.....  almost as egregious as having me import Yeungling and then getting stood up...    ...Sir.



Hahahaha I know right.  I got bumped off that trip.  I am trying to make my way back up there.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2014)

Teufel said:


> Hahahaha I know right.  I got bumped off that trip.  I am trying to make my way back up there.



You just want to see if I can still get Yeungling imported (semi-illegally) so you can have some.....


----------



## Teufel (Dec 15, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You just want to see if I can still get Yeungling imported (semi-illegally) so you can have some.....



Guilty as charged!


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2014)

*SHOT Show Deadlines Approaching*
​DEADLINES APPROACHING FOR SHOT SHOW REGISTRATION, EVENTS . . . There are just a few weeks left for everyone planning to attend the 2015 SHOT Show to take advantage of the early-bird pricing which ends Jan. 13. NSSF Member Buyers and Manufacturer Reps utilizing this discount pay $35, and other qualifying non-buyer attendees pay $175. After Jan. 13, registration fees will move to $70 for NSSF Member Buyers and Manufacturer Reps, while all other qualified attendees will incur a registration fee of $350. Anyone interested in becoming an NSSF member must have their application to member services by Jan. 15 for NSSF member pricing to apply towards SHOT Show registration fees. To take advantage of the early-bird registration discount, go to shotshow.org/apply and complete your application.


----------



## Dame (Dec 18, 2014)

OK folks, we are just a few weeks out. I truly need to know who is coming into town that needs a pickup at the airport. Even if you think I already know, tell me. I know things change and I want to avoid anyone getting left out. Just PM me if you don't want to post information in the thread. For those needing pickup at McCarran (LAS) I need flight info.

Also... when do we want to hit Hofbrauhaus? I can make reservations but they won't let you sit until the whole party is there so timing is muy importante.

ETA: If you are staying at a hotel and are taking a cab, no need to give me any info.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm molesting a calendar. I'll know soon if I can change my status to "going."


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll have a rental car.
HH6 is flying in from Tuscon, so no telling when she'll actually arrive


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 18, 2014)

Registered and got my ticket down!


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm out.  I was notified that I have court cases pretty much the entire week.  Fuck my life.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm going.  I don't need any help with arrangements, thanks to those who offered.  I'll only be there one or two days.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 6, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm going.  I don't need any help with arrangements, thanks to those who offered.  I'll only be there one or two days.


Which days?
You guys doing a book signing?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2015)

SOWT said:


> Which days?
> You guys doing a book signing?



I'm getting there on Sunday and leaving on Tuesday night.  Not sure yet exactly what all I'm going to be doing :)


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 6, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm getting there on Sunday and leaving on Tuesday night.  Not sure yet exactly what all I'm going to be doing :)


HH6 and I are in on Saturday, she leaves Monday.
I leave the following Saturday after sobering up.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2015)

SOWT said:


> HH6 and I are in on Saturday, she leaves Monday.
> I leave the following Saturday after sobering up.


I smell a linkup...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 6, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm getting there on Sunday and leaving on Tuesday night.  Not sure yet exactly what all I'm going to be doing :)



Hofbrauhaus..... you need punishment.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 6, 2015)

And what a lovely punishment it is.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 6, 2015)

This will be my first time in Vegas. After @Dame told me about Hofbräuhaus, I have come to accept this trip will be a very new experience for this Alaskan. I am scared but still excited at the same time.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Hofbrauhaus..... you need punishment.


I have no idea what that is, but if you're going to be there I'm down.

The only firm thing on the schedule is the SOFREP party on MON night.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 6, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I have no idea what that is, but if you're going to be there I'm down.
> 
> The only firm thing on the schedule is the SOFREP party on MON night.


Can you bring friends?


----------



## medicchick (Jan 6, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> This will be my first time in Vegas. After @Dame told me about Hofbräuhaus, I have come to accept this trip will be a very new experience for this Alaskan. I am scared but still excited at the same time.


Be ready for a big temperature change and the traffic.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 6, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I have no idea what that is, but if you're going to be there I'm down.
> 
> The only firm thing on the schedule is the SOFREP party on MON night.


I haven't seen anything on SOFREP about SHOT Show this year. In years past they had a lot of articles about it.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2015)

So if @Marauder06 gets in Sunday, is leaving Tuesday, and already has Monday night booked, I think Hofbrauhaus will have to be on another night without his 7 foot presence. That sucks.

@Marauder06, are you free for a linkup Monday afternoon at lunch at Hooters or something?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2015)

Dame said:


> So if @Marauder06 gets in Sunday, is leaving Tuesday, and already has Monday night booked, I think Hofbrauhaus will have to be on another night without his 7 foot presence. That sucks.
> 
> ...



BOO HISS.....   @Marauder06 needs to be punished!

At least I won't be there to embarrass anybody like I did to Tom...:troll:  I wish we would have gotten a pic of that attack....


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought someone did. That ambush was a work of art!!!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I thought someone did. That ambush was a work of art!!!



Tom's face...  hehehehe


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> BOO HISS.....   @Marauder06 needs to be punished!
> 
> At least I won't be there to embarrass anybody like I did to Tom...:troll:  I wish we would have gotten a pic of that attack....





racing_kitty said:


> I thought someone did. That ambush was a work of art!!!


Yeah, I'm pretty sure there's a copy of some digital memento around here somewhere. @Firemedic asked me who Cupcake could possibly be marrying, "Rambo!?"
I said, "Wellll.... not exactly but..."
I forgot to tell @Firemedic the Troll liked licking Tom. 



Say, does that make him a weenie?


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2015)

Can't believe that was three years ago. Here's a picture from that night. Hey @racing_kitty, remember that shirt Cupcake bought you? :-"


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2015)

Dame said:


> Can't believe that was three years ago. Here's a picture from that night. Hey @racing_kitty, remember that shirt Cupcake bought you? :-"



That waitress had quite the arm on her, that's for sure!  There's a reason I made that face.  :-"


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2015)

Dame said:


> Can't believe that was three years ago. Here's a picture from that night. Hey @racing_kitty, remember that shirt Cupcake bought you? :-"
> View attachment 12353



PURRR.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought.... what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas....  but that was proved wrong...

And Tom is SF too, so.......... it was not alternative.... just brotherly... and in defense of Cupcake. (yeah, you had to be there to understand)


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I thought.... what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas....  but that was proved wrong...
> 
> And Tom is SF too, so.......... it was not alternative.... just brotherly... and in defense of Cupcake. (yeah, you had to be there to understand)



It was absolutely all in fun. Having you guys around every year has given me some of my best memories and even better friends.


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2015)

So is @Teufel going to make it?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 10, 2015)

Have fun!   We will be there in spirit....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Have fun!   We will be there in spirit....



There will probably be plenty of spirits.... it's one of the reasons for SHOT.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 11, 2015)

Can someone pick me up some Plano Tactical catalogs. Just want to make sure I have some to give away to family members.   Not often does your team get to be in one.


----------



## Dame (Jan 11, 2015)

How many are you looking to get? I can probably check the press room for CDs.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 11, 2015)

At least 5.....  Would be nice, thanks


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Can someone pick me up some Plano Tactical catalogs. Just want to make sure I have some to give away to family members.   Not often does your team get to be in one.


Will add them to my see list so you have a few paper copies



Dame said:


> How many are you looking to get? I can probably check the press room for CDs.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Teufel (Jan 11, 2015)

Dame said:


> So is @Teufel going to make it?


Not this year.  Work stuff came up.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Not this year.  Work stuff came up.



I feel you. Sucks, but there's always next year.  The way I look at it that means a year to plan shenanigans!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I *want to* feel you. Sucks, but there's always next year.  The way I look at it that means a year to plan shenanigans!


You know that's what you really wanted to say.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> You know that's what you really wanted to say.



You're confusing me with @Firemedic.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 11, 2015)

policemedic said:


> You're confusing me with @Firemedic.




???

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 11, 2015)

Firemedic said:


> ???
> 
> F.M.



They just called you gay, Muppet.  That's all.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> They just called you gay, Muppet.  That's all.



Nobody has ever tried to call him smart either....  ugly, he's gotten...  we all know he's a few apples shy of a bushel, or has all six beers but lacks the plastic thingy to hold them all together....


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 12, 2015)

Got a couple invites to parties.

I have a +1 invite for Instructor Zero's party if anyone who's going is interested. It's on the 22nd.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 12, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> They just called you gay, Muppet.  That's all.





F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Nobody has ever tried to call him smart either....  ugly, he's gotten...  we all know he's a few apples shy of a bushel, or has all six beers but lacks the plastic thingy to hold them all together....



That's not nice Troll! Now, it is questionable if I will EVER send pastrami, knishes and other goodies to you! 

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Got a couple invites to parties.
> 
> I have a +1 invite for Instructor Zero's party if anyone who's going is interested. It's on the 22nd.


I'm interested if no one else has asked.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll send you a PM


----------



## Dame (Jan 13, 2015)

*Last Chance to Register for the SHOT Show!*
The 2015 SHOT Show is only 7 days away, and we're counting down to the largest ever display of the hottest, most in-demand new products. You will save lots of time and money if you submit your online application TODAY.

Tomorrow, January 13, special show discounts for qualifying professionals will end, and fees will increase 50%. Plus, our online application allows you to bypass long, onsite registration lines getting you onto the exhibit floor faster. Click here to Apply 


*Discounted Las Vegas Show Tickets*
Several of Las Vegas great shows have partnered with the SHOT Show this year to offer exclusive discounted tickets to attend their performances. Take an evening to see any of the Cirque Du Soleil shows, Rock of Ages, Frank The Man. The Music., and several others.

Also, take a ride on Las Vegas' newest attraction, The High Roller, the world's tallest observation wheel. View show options and discounts, and order tickets online by clicking here, and viewing _"Discounted Las Vegas Show Tickets."_







_Releases edited for grammar._


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2015)

I know peoples' schedules are going to be kind of crazy at SHOT, but I'll be having lunch at the Excaliber at noon on Monday if anyone wants to swing by.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I know peoples' schedules are going to be kind of crazy at SHOT, but I'll be having lunch at the Excaliber at noon on Monday if anyone wants to swing by.


I'll bring a book and apen.


----------



## Dame (Jan 17, 2015)

Friday's Quote of the Day
"So what do you _definitely_ want to see?"
"Whatever is illegal in California. That's the good stuff."


----------



## Dame (Jan 18, 2015)

Saturday's Quote of the Day
"Firearms and ammo provided."


----------



## x SF med (Jan 18, 2015)

Sunday's quote of the day:   "I hate you all for being at SHOT when I'm not."


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2015)

Monday AM, HH6 is on a plane back to San Antonio, I have multiple credit cards and am unsupervised (when @Dame isn't around) for 5 days.

@LimaOscarSierraTango @Dame my wife and I had a great dinner Saturday evening, and again last night.

Decision time, thermal sights or NVG for the upcoming hog hunts???

Now I am off for another "business" meeting with @Marauder06.


----------



## Dame (Jan 19, 2015)

Monday's Quote of the Day:

"Did I mention I'm a cock tease?"
@LimaOscarSierraTango


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

Dame said:


> Monday's Quote of the Day:
> 
> "Did I mention I'm a cock tease?"
> @LimaOscarSierraTango



Does this mean that B came out of the closet, or is there more to this story?


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2015)

Dame said:


> Monday's Quote of the Day:
> 
> "Did I mention I'm a cock tease?"
> @LimaOscarSierraTango



I'd have busted out laughing long and loud, if I had a voice with which to laugh.  Now, I just sound a lot like Muttley.


----------



## Dame (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Does this mean that B came out of the closet, or is there more to this story?


LOL. He was telling @AKkeith, who was stationed at Pendleton, that we could have In-N-Out for lunch, "just not right now. You have to wait."


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Does this mean that B came out of the closet, or is there more to this story?



@AKkeith was hungry and we decided on In n Out, and as we got to it, I made @Dame drive past.  Then I added another stop before lunch.

But yes, I said I was a cocktease...  and yes, I still like the women type, and only the women type.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

Dame said:


> LOL. He was telling @AKkeith, who was stationed at Pendleton, that we could have In-N-Out for lunch, "just not right now. You have to wait."



So, B and AKkeith have a thing now, and it requires In-n-Out....  this is getting weirder and weirder....


B.... you have to quit digging, put down the e-tool and concede defeat already, you are making this worse....


----------



## medicchick (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> So, B and AKkieth have a thing now, and it requires In-n-Out....  this is getting weirder and weirder....


Only if they skipped In-n-Out and went to 5 Guys.:-"


----------



## Dame (Jan 19, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Only if they skipped In-n-Out and went to 5 Guys.:-"


It was a coin toss. They are right next to each other. (No shit.)


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

Dame said:


> It was a coin toss. They are right next to each other. (No shit.)



the parenthetical is hilarious when you think about the context, innuendo, and B.....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> @AKkeith was hungry and we decided on In n Out, and as we got to it, I made @Dame drive past.  Then I added another stop before lunch.
> 
> But yes, I said I was a cocktease...  and yes, I still like the women type, and only the women type.
> 
> View attachment 12422


Women with cocks?:blkeye::dead:


----------



## Dame (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> the parenthetical is hilarious when you think about the context, innuendo, and B.....


Did I mention B was in front and AKkeith was directly behind him?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

Dame said:


> Did I mention B was in front and AKkeith was directly behind him?



Well played! Very well played...

Sounds like Hofbrauhaus will have lots of takers of punishment this year....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Women with cocks?:blkeye::dead:



FML... :wall:


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Women with cocks?:blkeye::dead:





Dame said:


> Did I mention B was in front and AKkeith was directly behind him?



What happens in Vegas....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Well played! Very well played...
> 
> Sounds like Hofbrauhaus will have lots of takers of punishment this year....



Maybe I should be glad the usual suspects aren't here this year.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 19, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> What happens in Vegas....


Gets posted on SS for the rest of us to make fun of.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Maybe I should be glad the usual suspects aren't here this year.



Only because I'm sick and would give you the cooties.  That would suck.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> Maybe I should be glad the usual suspects aren't here this year.



you need to check out the Spartan Blades and Chris Reeve booths.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> you need to check out the Spartan Blades and Chris Reeve booths.



They are definitely on my list.  I am looking for a new folder and a skinning knife.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> FML... :wall:



I told you to quit digging..... it's a fine line between a fighting position and a grave....  you are way closer to the latter than the former at the moment.    SHUSH and you might survive.


----------



## Dame (Jan 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> So, B and AKkeith have a thing now, and it requires In-n-Out....  this is getting weirder and weirder...


@AKkeith was really tired and I kept telling him to lie down. But he insisted he wanted to "push through it."
He's now fast asleep upstairs. Worn out poor dear.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> What happens in Vegas....


Gets posted on YouTube, Facebook, and here....


----------



## Dame (Jan 20, 2015)

Tuesday's Quote of the Day:

@LimaOscarSierraTango is watching @AKkeith's eyes tracking someone behind LOST.
LOST: Blonde or brunette?
Keith: Guy.
LOST: 
Keith: Oh! Um, blonde.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

Dame said:


> Tuesday's Quote of the Day:
> 
> @LimaOscarSierraTango is watching @AKkeith's eyes tracking someone behind LOST.
> LOST: Blonde or brunette?
> ...



We're going to have to start some new jokes....
A Marine and an Army Admin guy go to SHOT.....


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey. I thought he looked familiar ok.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 21, 2015)

MMmmmmmmmmm... navy and Marine Corps sitting in a bunk.....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 21, 2015)

If someone goes past the Larue booth can you please in the name Dionysus's toga get me another 'dillo.  Mine is pretty much worn out and has failed to function on a few occasions which isn't a bad effort considering it's 6 year service life.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> If someone goes past the Larue booth can you please in the name Dionysus's toga get me another 'dillo.  Mine is pretty much worn out and has failed to function on a few occasions which isn't a bad effort considering it's 6 year service life.



No.   'Dillos are not able to get visas to kiwiland.   It is a new change to our immigration policy.  You, sheepshagger, are out of luck.  ...although, the Troll's black market 'dillo smuggling ring might be able to help....   I might even be able to send a gerber beer tool or leatherman shard if the price were right....


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2015)

Mac_NZ said:


> If someone goes past the Larue booth can you please in the name Dionysus's toga get me another 'dillo.  Mine is pretty much worn out and has failed to function on a few occasions which isn't a bad effort considering it's 6 year service life.


I wasn't going back there but the Dionysus reference was way good. I'll PM you later.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> No.   ' the Troll's black market *'dillo* smuggling ring might be able to help....



You know I (and I'm willing to be a few others) totally misread the word in bold don't you.  

Cheers Dame.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2015)

Dame said:


> I wasn't going back there but the Dionysus reference was way good. I'll PM you later.



And deny the Troll some much needed international trade revenue..... thanks....

@Mac_NZ ....  you already sent one of the misread words here...  and he joined our Army....


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2015)

x SF med said:


> And deny the Troll some much needed international trade revenue..... thanks....
> 
> @Mac_NZ ....  you already sent one of the misread words here...  and he joined our Army....


You do your Gerber gerbil whatever thing you have going with them.    I'm just tryin' to get some swag to our honest, hard working, bear drinking, funny talking members. :-"


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 21, 2015)

Still waiting for pics from the show...  The good and baf ones


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 21, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Still waiting for pics from the show...  The good and baf ones


BAF? Just booze and bullet launchers?

LL


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol, bad.....  Bad booze


----------



## Dame (Jan 21, 2015)

Well... at the risk of more hate (someone like this enough to offset that will ya?), you could ask @LimaOscarSierraTango to post the pic of Rudy Reyes hitting on him last night.


----------



## Dame (Jan 22, 2015)

Wednesday's quote of the day:

"Heeeyyyy! Welcome back. Great to see you again!"
_Rudy Reyes_


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't believe he remembered us.  He is a super cool, down to earth, and motivational dude.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 22, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I can't believe he remembered us.  He is a super cool, down to earth, and motivational dude.



LOST has a man-crush... ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 22, 2015)

x SF med said:


> LOST has a man-crush... ewwwwwwwwwwwww



Jealousy does not look good on you, Troll. :-"


----------



## medicchick (Jan 22, 2015)

Dame said:


> Well... at the risk of more hate (someone like this enough to offset that will ya?), you could ask @LimaOscarSierraTango to post the pic of Rudy Reyes hitting on him last night.



First thing that came to mind....LOL


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 23, 2015)

For all the shit I've given @AKkeith this week, his Intel work is top notch tonight!


----------



## Dame (Jan 23, 2015)

Thursday's QOTD:

"Whether I sleep or not, I have plenty of options tonight."
........................................................................ _@LimaOscarSierraTango _


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 23, 2015)

With that, AKKeith proudly exclaims, "we were at their 'coming out' party!"


----------



## Dame (Jan 23, 2015)

Today:
LOST "Keith has to come back for his date."
@DA SWO "Blonde or brunette?"
Akkeith "Guy."

Later:
@DA SWO and @LimaOscarSierraTango start laughing uncontrollably during lunch. 
@Dame "What now?"
@DA SWO "We just swapped spit!"


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> View attachment 12441
> 
> With that, AKKeith proudly exclaims, "we were at their 'coming out' party!"



send me a bottle of that whiskey....   and kill AKkeith for emulating the manliness of Richard Simmons....

and after you send me the whiskey, kill yourself for emulating the manliness of Richard Simmons....

Da SWO gets a pass.... he's old and you confused him, probably pulled a wig out of your bag or something and posed as a hooker named "Diamond"....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> send me a bottle of that whiskey....   and kill AKkeith for emulating the manliness of Richard Simmons....
> 
> and after you send me the whiskey, kill yourself for emulating the manliness of Richard Simmons....
> 
> Da SWO gets a pass.... he's old and you confused him, probably pulled a wig out of your bag or something and posed as a hooker named "Diamond"....



At least I found the wimmens to talk to at the after parties.  Keith just wanted to "network" with the guys...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2015)

Dame said:


> Today:
> LOST "Keith has to come back for his date."
> @DA SWO "Blonde or brunette?"
> Akkeith "Guy."
> ...



I reached to grab a french fry off my plate and hit the straw, which flew through the air, (doing a 180 degree flip in the process,) and landed in @LimaOscarSierraTango 's drink.
Which (unlike @AKkeith ) is the only way I swap spit with a guy.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I reached to grab a french fry off my plate and hit the straw, which flew through the air, (doing a 180 degree flip in the process,) and landed in @LimaOscarSierraTango 's drink.
> Which (unlike @AKkeith ) is the only way I swap spit with a guy.



Well done, for an AF guy...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 23, 2015)

AKKeith: what's wrong with emulating Richard Simmons???


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 23, 2015)

I was born in 1991.

I will be laughing at you all when your old and in wheel chairs drinking your meals out of straws. I'll still be in the prime of my life.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2015)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> At least I found the wimmens to talk to at the after parties.  Keith just wanted to "network" with the guys...



You only thought they were wimmenz....  the admin formerly known as boon, and his munchkin sidekick Jordan led the race in that area in Vegas...   so you both were probably 'networking' with guys....   you just happened to be dressed like a hooker.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You only thought they were wimmenz....  the admin formerly known as boon, and his munchkin sidekick Jordan led the race in that area in Vegas...   so you both were probably 'networking' with guys....   you just happened to be dressed like a hooker.



I was looking for Adam's apples.  These were American women, not Thai ladyboys.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 23, 2015)

Look who's famous. @LimaOscarSierraTango


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I was born in 1991.
> 
> I will be laughing at you all when your old and in wheel chairs drinking your meals out of straws. I'll still be in the prime of my life.


I'll be laughing when your Obamacare rates triple to pay for my wheelchair.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 23, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> I was born in 1991.
> 
> I will be laughing at you all when your old and in wheel chairs drinking your meals out of straws. I'll still be in the prime of my life.



You couldn't hang with me this week, enjoy A&S!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 24, 2015)

The guy in that picture is way too tall to be LimaOscarSierraTango


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2015)

SkrewzLoose said:


> The guy in that picture is way too tall to be LimaOscarSierraTango



Unless he's wearing stilts, or standing on a box.


----------



## Dame (Jan 25, 2015)

Exhausted but still smiling. I only wish more of you could have made it out here this year.
Folks, save your pennies now for next year. I absolutely love hanging with the SS peeps and my door is always open.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2015)

@Dame ...Did you get me lots of swag?


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 25, 2015)

Some swag of note: 3 bottles of whiskey, 3 shirts (1 signed), 2 calendars (1 signed), 3 hats, 2 range bags, 11 patches, 2 shot glasses, packet of coffee, 2 5.56 magazines, the best children's book about snipers, and 15lbs of paper handouts.


----------



## Dame (Jan 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @Dame ...Did you get me lots of swag?


I did. A metric shit ton of airsoft stuff. I know that's your favorite. 
I'll PM you the tracking number. :-"


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 25, 2015)

Just got home.  Much thanks to @Dame and her family for the hospitality this past week.  I had a great time with them.  For an old man, SO... oops!  @DA SWO gets around pretty good without one of those Walmart fat-people carts!  Better than @AKkeith did at least.   3.5 miles a day brother!  A&S will be a piece of cake.  :-/

I had a great time with the small group we had, but was happy to meet other quality members here and other fantastic people in the community/industry.  Hoping 2016 will happen for me, including a trip to Haufbrau.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2015)

Dame said:


> I did. A metric shit ton of airsoft stuff. I know that's your favorite.
> I'll PM you the tracking number. :-"



Sweet, I gave away my airsoft gun for Christmas this year....



LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> ... Hoping 2016 will happen for me, including a trip to Haufbrau.



You missed Hofbrauhaus? You will be banned from this board forthwith, along with AKkeith...   I will have to talk to your chaperone for failure to properly initiate you to the SS version of SHOT.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 25, 2015)

Dame said:


> Exhausted but still smiling. I only wish more of you could have made it out here this year.
> Folks, save your pennies now for next year. I absolutely love hanging with the SS peeps and my door is always open.


I had hoped to go this year, but as looked through the site it appears you must be "in the industry" to get in. Is there a way for us average folks to have access to the show?


----------



## Dame (Jan 25, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I had hoped to go this year, but as looked through the site it appears you must be "in the industry" to get in. Is there a way for us average folks to have access to the show?


Improvise, adapt, and overcome.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 25, 2015)

SHOT Conversation of the week:

DA SWO  goes to the Plano Tactical display to pick catalogs up for @Cabbage Head.

Plano Tac Rep (PTR): Hi, anything your interested in?

Da SWO" No, actually I wanted to pick up a couple of catalogs.  Friend of mine is a SWAT Sniper and said his picture was in your current catalog.

PTR: Was this shoot in Illinois?

Da SWO: Uhh, yeah

PTR grabs catalog and flips to back page: this is the SWAT Team,  was it this guy (pointing to @Cabbage Head  in the photo).

Da SWO: Uhh, yeah.

PTR: Here are the other shots of him, tell him we are sending a box of catalogs and each team member will get a suitable for framing photo.


Question for @Cabbage Head ?  How many people did you send to the Plano Tactical Booth?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> ...
> Question for @Cabbage Head ?  How many people did you send to the Plano Tactical Booth?



Everybody he knows that can stand him....   so maybe... 2?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 25, 2015)

So the Mystery Ranch booth?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jan 25, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You missed Hofbrauhaus? You will be banned from this board forthwith, along with AKkeith...   I will have to talk to your chaperone for failure to properly initiate you to the SS version of SHOT.



Drove passed it a few times, does that count? 

I've been to the original, I wanted a _proper_ trip to this one.  That means the usual suspects need to be there (you, LL, RK, RB +1, Pardus, etc).  It wouldn't have been the same.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^I agree with that. There's a rather lengthy guest list for that particular dining out to be successful, especially the repeat offenders. 

Damn, we need to plot a Vegas link-up/shootout.


----------



## Dame (Jan 26, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> ^^^I agree with that. There's a rather lengthy guest list for that particular dining out to be successful, especially the repeat offenders.
> Damn, we need to plot a Vegas link-up/shootout.



How do I like and agree? Truth is, I've been trying to figure out a way to do just that. Anyone who has been here and knows the area, feel free to send me PMs with your thoughts/timelines.
There's a new gun club very close to my house. @LimaOscarSierraTango and I went there to check out Instructor Zero. (What a strange little man he is.) But it's a huge range.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 26, 2015)

I sent everyone I could!!!!! @DA SWO    I wanted to make sure that I got enough for myself and family.  If a box of goodies goes to the team then I have no idea where they go afterwards......  

And thank you, next drink or two is on me!!!!  Planning a trip this year to Texas to see the step-son.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 26, 2015)

Most definitely going in 2016...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2015)

Cabbage Head said:


> Most definitely going in 2016...



You've said that before.... and then bailed  ... so you could go sit on beach, drink Mai-Tais and ogle the cabana boys....


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 27, 2015)

Dont be such a hater. ......


----------

